# Cat's Tail slammed in Window, help!



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi All,

Sometime during the night last night my cat Hamish lost about 3 inches off the end of his tail when one of the windows slammed shut on it. I can't understand how the slamming window didn't wake me up, or the noise he had to have made as I am a very light sleeper. 

I am going to call my Vet when they open at 9am, but I wondered if anyone had a cat lose part of their tail and what happened after it came off.

He seems fine, ate when I fed him, there appears to have been very little bleeding. But there was a long piece of sinue like stuff still attached to the stump that was broken off and I wonder if he will lose more of his tail because of this.

He is sleeping by my feet right now like he does every morning, and like I said he seems fine but I am worried about my old boy!

Margie


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

He'll be fine. 

I've seen stray toms have this happen to them... you know no one coddles them, and they always seem fine. I imagine it does hurt, of course, but it doesn't seem to affect their balance or anything like that.

Poor guy, though... glad he's feeling like himself, though.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I've amputated the tips of several cat tails (usually doors were the culprit). All of the cats did just fine.


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

One of our cats showed up outside the door one afternoon with part of its tail missing. DD washed the wound and we took cat to vet; cat healed up just fine. Kind of sad, though because this particular cat loved to strut around with its tail held proudly aloft. Glossy black DSH cat - one white spot on chest - named "Bagheera".


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My DH shut our male cat's tail in the door and he lost the last couple of inches but just of fur. The bone was exposed, I took him to the Vet and he snipped the bone to below the fur/skin section and sutured it closed. I wouldn't leave the bone exposed it's an infection waiting to happen. Tweaky is fine but a little nervous around doors. :grin:

Stacy


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

So now I have talked to both Vets that I use, one says "bring him right in", the other says "lets wait until tomorrow and see how he is".

I have a bit more faith in the second vet, the one who says wait until tomorrow. She is wonderful and was VERY honest with me when Teddy the dog and Aggie the Cat has to be put down (not at the same time thankfully). The first Vet seems to be a bit more "dollar" happy if you know what I mean and when Teddy the dog's kidneys were failing he wanted to do all kinds of radical and expensive stuff to prolong his life, hence my visit to the more upfront realistic Vet.

So I guess me and my buddy Hamish are going to give this a day and see how things go. He is still resting next to my feet, and other than when one of the other cats sniffs around him (he hisses at them) he seems to be ok. I did put him in the bedroom by himself but he wanted NO part of that, I think he wants to be near me instead of off by himself.

Thanks for the advice!
Margie


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess I should mention that the bone was cleanly clipped off about 5 bones up from the end, I saved the part the was severed to take to the vet if need be.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

At the very least I would guess he will need to go on antibiotics.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Sarah,

I have an antibiotic cream that I could put on the stump until we go to the vet tomorrow, would that be ok? 

Hamish is an indoors only cat, as are all my cats, and as I type he is licking the end of his tail and doesn't seem to be in any discomfort.

Margie


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I would use that until you get the vet (tomorrow at the lastest).


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

His balance when jumping on things will be off for a while my poor cat had to learn how to hit the mark after his accident.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Hamish update, he is doing very well, talked to the Vet this morning she said to keep putting the antibiotic on the tip of what is left of his tail and continue to monitor him over the weekend and call her on Monday. He has been pretty frisky this morning, but is still sticking pretty close to me.

Margie


----------

